# Weather in January and February



## Bulgakov (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi,

There has been a change of plan and I have now the choice of being in Thailand for one month in January or February. I would prefer February if the weather is still good for visiting. Is it really much more hot in February? I want to spend at least a few days in Bangkok. Is it still a good time to visit Bangkok or would it be too hot?

Thanks,

Bulgakov


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Bulgakov said:


> Hi,
> 
> There has been a change of plan and I have now the choice of being in Thailand for one month in January or February. I would prefer February if the weather is still good for visiting. Is it really much more hot in February? I want to spend at least a few days in Bangkok. Is it still a good time to visit Bangkok or would it be too hot?
> 
> ...


No Jan and Feb are both in the cool season so not too hot - April onwards it starts to get hot and humid.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Bulgakov said:


> Hi,
> 
> There has been a change of plan and I have now the choice of being in Thailand for one month in January or February. I would prefer February if the weather is still good for visiting. Is it really much more hot in February? I want to spend at least a few days in Bangkok. Is it still a good time to visit Bangkok or would it be too hot?
> 
> ...



Bulgakov,

The coolest months in Thailand are December and January but February is one of the next best.... Here's a URL for average rainfall and temperatures year around. They are for Bangkok so if you go north to Chiang Mai or Chian Rai it will be a bit cooler. 

Bangkok Weather | Weather in Bangkok - Yahoo! Travel Guide UK


Serendipity2


----------

